
Active-Shooter Drills Are Tragically Misguided - mhb
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/03/active-shooter-drills-erika-christakis/580426/
======
nitwit005
It was pretty clear that teaching kids to hide under their desk in case of an
atomic attack was utterly meaningless. We still did it, and now have the
occasional laugh about it.

It makes the parents and school administrators feel better. "Something must be
done" in action.

~~~
sopooneo
I encourage you to read up on the "duck and cover" before dismissing it. Many
people feel as you do, but it is a deeply ignorant stance.

~~~
bootlooped
I think calling it deeply ignorant might be a bit harsh. It's a pretty common
misconception, and it does intuitively seem like duck and cover would not
protect against the most powerful weapon in human history.

~~~
sopooneo
You're right. That was an uncalled for. I'll leave the comment there for
continuity, but apologies to the parent poster.

